
Leo P. Kadanoff, Physicist of Phase Transitions, Dies at 78 - espeed
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/02/science/leo-p-kadanoff-physicist-of-phase-transitions-dies-at-78.html
======
auntienomen
Kadanoff was a giant, one of the most influential physicists the general
public doesn't know about. He was the first person to really understand what
the renormalization procedure does. It had been previously regarded as a
somewhat suspicious trick; Feynman famously called it a 'dippy process". After
Kadanoff & Wilson's work, it was recognized as the central organizing
principle of quantum field theory.

